# [Request] Bootanimation From Gnex Youtube Video



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Could someone please make the beginning of this video into a bootanimation? Please


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7344-bootanimation-galaxy-nexustron-like-android/

there you go


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

BOOM.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome, I searched Androids on motorcycles lol.. had a feeling it would be out there but no clue on how to search for it.haha thanks!


----------

